# 1979 Fuji S12-S LTD



## bikemonkey

I am so fond of classic Japanese steel that it is hard to resist the occasional rescue. Brought this home from CL last week and just finished detailing it. It came with the owner's manual, no rust, no dents, no road rash, ridden lightly and kept inside. One owner and bought by the seller (non-rider) four months ago to flip. I found the correct wheel reflectors in my stash yesterday evening so those will be added soon. 

New brake cables and housing, water bottle cage, new Velox cloth tape and Cane Creek hoods were added (it was was found with turkey wings, thick brown Grab-Ons, and a Mirrycle). The Fuji Belt saddle was found on the bike and not spec in the catalog but it is period correct and a nice upgrade. Everything else (except the newer Vittoria tires) seems catalog correct.

More pics here.


----------



## bulldog1935

Very nice and very tall bike - 26" or 27"?
Even the top tube is long. 
Also looks like it has fender room.  
Thanks for removing the grab-ons.


----------



## Mr.RED

Great score and sweet looking bike I am also huge fan of vintage Japanese bikes and older Fujis like this one are up there.  Its also nice to see your sporting a Japanese made Belt leather saddle fits the bike perfect.


----------



## bulldog1935

point the nose of that saddle up a bit, and it will be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## bikemonkey

bulldog1935 said:


> Very nice and very tall bike - 26" or 27"?
> Even the top tube is long.
> Also looks like it has fender room.
> Thanks for removing the grab-ons.



25"

I used to ride a 25" Raleigh Grand Prix back in this time period and our shop was a Fuji dealership as well. Although I test rode it i


bulldog1935 said:


> point the nose of that saddle up a bit, and it will be a lot more comfortable.
> 
> Yes...it is a bit jaunty...always in a hurry to do glamour shots
> View attachment 851621


----------



## bulldog1935

as long as it fits, but it sure looks like taller to me, and I know Fuji offered 26", just could just be the parallax on the photo.
This is 25-1/2" Raleigh, and  you can sure see the shorter top tube here, which is what I like.  I'm 6'3", all limbs, and Carlton geometry fits me like a glove. 
(this was shot to be low parallax, almost infinite perspective)




24-1/2" Raleigh, which i'm a lot more used to now - it has the same top tube length and chainstay length my frame just above, and a just slightly longer wheelbase, mostly in the fork trail.


----------



## bikemonkey

Here is the latest photo with correct wheel reflectors added and the saddle nose lowered a twitch...


----------



## juvela

-----

The cycle's Sanshin Matsumoto hubs have an odd flange height of 46mm front and 48mm rear.

They are sort of a largish small flange although categorized by Sutherland's as a mid flange.

This dimension must be taken into account for wheelbuilders calculating spoke length.

1979 was the first year for Fuji's employment of 6V blocks for the full range of models.

AFAIK they were the first maker of production cycles to execute the change.

-----


----------



## bikemonkey

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The cycle's Sanshin Matsumoto hubs have an odd flange height of 46mm front and 48mm rear.
> 
> They are sort of a largish small flange although categorized by Sutherland's as a mid flange.
> 
> This dimension must be taken into account for wheelbuilders calculating spoke length.
> 
> 1979 was the first year for Fuji's employment of 6V blocks for the full range of models.
> 
> AFAIK they were the first maker of production cycles to execute the change.
> 
> -----



The hubs on this one are marked Sunshine (aka Sanshin) Gyromasters with sealed cartridge bearings.

Here is  a small of album on the bike.


----------



## bikemonkey

bulldog1935 said:


> as long as it fits, but it sure looks like taller to me, and I know Fuji offered 26", just could just be the parallax on the photo.
> This is 25-1/2" Raleigh, and  you can sure see the shorter top tube here, which is what I like.  I'm 6'3", all limbs, and Carlton geometry fits me like a glove.
> (this was shot to be low parallax, almost infinite perspective)
> View attachment 851718
> 
> 24-1/2" Raleigh, which i'm a lot more used to now - it has the same top tube length and chainstay length my frame just above, and a just slightly longer wheelbase, mostly in the fork trail.
> View attachment 851719



Beautiful cycles - I always enjoy looking at your fine herd.

My Fuji frame measures from the lip of seat lug to center of spindle as 25" dead on.


----------



## juvela

-----

Sanshin Matsumoto Works Co. Ltd. is the manufacturer of the hubs.

They produced hubs branded Sunshine, Suntour, Specialized & others.

My comment solely in regard to flange height.

http://cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com/reminiscence/sanshin81.htm

-----


----------



## bulldog1935

bikemonkey said:


> Beautiful cycles - I always enjoy looking at your fine herd.
> 
> My Fuji frame measures from the lip of seat lug to center of spindle as 25" dead on.



thanks - I noticed on Harpo's recent post of catalog pages, they offered 26" and 27" frames
of course I believe your measurement, but even in your latest photo it looks taller - maybe its an effect of the paint.


----------



## anders1

bikemonkey said:


> View attachment 854464
> Here is the latest photo with correct wheel reflectors added and the saddle nose lowered a twitch...



Super nice looking bike!!


----------

